# Match the famous piece of classical music with its "original" title.



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

John Cage's 4'33" original title - "If I Can Just Figure Out How These Pages Should Be Ordered..."

Or maybe "How Long Will This Writer's Block Continue?"


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Gotcha Sucka symph is the Surprise Symph.

A little ditty...is Eine Kleine...

See? I know my music!


----------

